# Vaseline on vinyl?



## njp942 (Apr 2, 2006)

Leaterique web site recommends using Vaseline on older (drying) vinyl. Theory, I suppose, is to bring the petroleum lubricant back into the vinyl. Anyone tried Vaseline on vinyl that may be a little dried out?


----------

